# aggressive gold ram



## bpals309 (Jun 23, 2010)

I have had two gold rams (male and female) in a 20 gallon tank for about three weeks now, and four days ago I introduced two blue balloon rams (male and female). Ever since I put the balloons in the tank, the male gold ram has become aggressive towards them and also sometimes towards the female gold ram. Anytime the balloons try swim out in the open, he constantly chases them and nips at them until they swim back behind the plants again. I was wondering if this is normal, considering I was told that rams are peaceful cichlids.


----------



## SCARF_ACE1981 (Sep 27, 2004)

i think two pairs in a 20g is pushing it


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

just heard about that from a friend, he has a 55gal with rams, and as soon as he introduced "balloon" rams, they started harassing them...

looks like they don't like hybrids hehe


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Balloon rams are not hybrids, but that are wickedly deformed fish. Your gold ram might just have good taste, but I agree that you have too many rams in a 20 gallon. Pairs of rams have easily divided a 90 gallon tank in half before. Just because they are dwarves, does not mean the won't act like cichlids. :thumb:


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

oh well, those are not seen in the wild ..  "domestically breed fish" *shrug*


----------



## bpals309 (Jun 23, 2010)

well unfortunately i dont have the option of getting a larger tank right now, so is there anything i can do or get to calm him down? or do i need to give them back to the store?

i am also wondering though if maybe he is just a mean fish because he is also being aggressive toward the gold ram female and i've even noticed him harrassing my emerald cory cats.


----------



## SCARF_ACE1981 (Sep 27, 2004)

maybe you can create some sort of division in the middle of the tank using plants or a piece of driftwood. if tha doesnt work i would take the other pair back


----------

